# Planning a pregnancy



## Danielle91xx (Aug 27, 2020)

Hiya, I am new to this site but have been diabetic for 12 years and i am now 29. I am planning to start trying for a baby the end of the year and my GP has wrote to my diabetic consultant to see me for advise. I am just wondering what advice should i expect? Do diabetics start folic acid months in advance as i heard this? Also i am on atorvastatin for high cholesterol (hereditary) and i know these are a NO in pregnancy so was wondering if anyone has had this experience and did they have to stop them in advance? Obviously i am waiting for my consultantion just would like to know what to expect with it being a diabetic pregnancy and how things differ. Thank you xxx


----------



## Docb (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi @Danielle91xx and a warm welcome to the forum.  Would not dare to comment on any of your queries because we have a number of members who are either in the same position as you or have been in the same position as you, and I am sure somebody will be along soon to tell you of their experience.


----------



## Inka (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi @Danielle91xx As you’ve probably already guessed, the main focus of the pre-conception clinic is getting your HbA1C at the right level for pregnancy (if it’s not already). You’ll also be prescribed a special high dose folic acid to take before conception (for months) and during early pregnancy. 

JDRF do a good Pregnancy Toolkit which you can download for free. It covers pre-conception as well.

A diabetic pregnancy means more work (to keep strict blood sugar control), high dose folic acid to reduce our increased risk of a baby with neural tube defects, and often a very low dose aspirin is prescribed too. 

You should have excellent care and monitoring, with increased scans in pregnancy and more frequent appointments than ‘normal’.

It’s hard work - but worth every minute of effort


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 27, 2020)

Any questions you have please fire away.

sorry I can’t help with the Cholesterol query as I have no idea, but yes you are right about the folic acid, I’m sure your team will let you know once your ready to be on it.

Take care x


----------



## Danielle91xx (Aug 27, 2020)

Is it generally 3 months before to start taking folic acid? As i do have some and wondering weather to start them from start of sep xc


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s normally a higher dose than the standard stuff, I can’t remember which dose.
I am not sure what to advise, sorry.


----------



## Inka (Aug 27, 2020)

It’s 5mg   It has to be prescribed. I took it in addition to a normal pregnancy multi vit tablet (I checked with my OB first).

@Danielle91xx Starting normal strength ones wouldn’t do any harm but I don’t think they’d count towards the number of months in advance you need to take it because they wouldn’t be strong enough. It’s a big difference between the normal dose and what we need to take. You need to take the high dose for a minimum of 3 months and obviously have the required low HbA1C.


----------



## Danielle91xx (Aug 27, 2020)

Inka said:


> It’s 5mg   It has to be prescribed. I took it in addition to a normal pregnancy multi vit tablet (I checked with my OB first).
> 
> @Danielle91xx Starting normal strength ones wouldn’t do any harm but I don’t think they’d count towards the number of months in advance you need to take it because they wouldn’t be strong enough. It’s a big difference between the normal dose and what we need to take. You need to take the high dose for a minimum of 3 months and obviously have the required low HbA1C.


Thank you. I do have the 5mg ones already as unfortunately i experienced a chemical pregnancy (unplanned) and miscarried very early on so these were the ones i was thinking of starting xx


----------



## Inka (Aug 27, 2020)

Sorry to hear that @Danielle91xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 27, 2020)

@Danielle91xx sorry to hear about the miscarriage.

I would wait to see what your team say before starting on anything


----------



## Danielle91xx (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes hoping they get in contact soon as my GP wrote to my consultant x


----------

